# VBA/VB sinnvoll am Anfang?



## nulchking (23. September 2009)

Möchte mich nun etwas mehr mit dem Programmieren beschäftigen.
Mein ziel ist es einersteits einfache Programme zu erstellen und anderer seits Internetseiten. Habe schon ein wenig gegoogelt und mir VBA/VB rausgesucht.
Nun meine Frage ist es sinnvoll damit anzufangen, oder sollte es lieber was anderes sein?


----------



## aurionkratos (23. September 2009)

VB bietet imho einen ganz vernünftigen Einstieg (auch wenn ich persönlich die Sprache/Syntax nicht wirklich mag...)

Wenn solltest du aber auf VB.NET setzen. Ansonsten wären C# oder Java ggf. auch eine Überlegung wert.

EDIT: Wobei das mehr für den Part mit den einfachen Programmen ist. Für's Web kannst du zwar auch VB.NET und C# nutzen (Stichwort ASP.NET), aber meiner Meinung nach sind da andere Sprachen besser geeignet.


----------



## nulchking (23. September 2009)

Nett wäre auch wenn ihr Tutorial postet, oder buchtipps geben könntet.
Wühle mich zwar schon durch Google aber meist sind da nur Fehlklicks bei 

Wie sieht es denn mit HTML aus?


----------



## midnight (23. September 2009)

Also wenn du a) Webkram machen willst und b) auch noch html verwenden willst, dann lass vb liegen und mach gleich php (=

so far


----------



## aurionkratos (23. September 2009)

Du solltest dich (vorerst) entscheiden, ob Web oder nicht.

Und für's Web ist html die Grundvorraussetzung, das musst du als erstes machen.


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2009)

HTML: SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen) ^^
PHP: PHP - SELFPHP: Version 5.2.4 Befehlsreferenz - Tutorial – Kochbuch – Forum zum Thema PHP >< ne kA wie selfphp is, nie genutzt. aber vllt bringts ja was. für php hab ich immer gerne dieses tutorial Quakenet/#php Tutorial - de - Einleitung genommen und dazu noch diese documentation: PHP: Funktionsreferenz - Manual <- entweder oben rechts diese suchfelder nutzen (wenn man irgendwas mit image sucht dann da eben "search for [ image ] in the [ function list ]) oder eben da bei der funktionsreferenzseite durch die themen wühlen (beim image dann eben unter bildverarbeitung). fand ich echt klasse nach dem tutorial.


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

Bei Galileo Computing gibt es einige akutelle Bücher in HTML-Form: Link

Da müsste was dabei sein.
Also wenn du später auch web-Entwicklung machen willst, würde ich dir zu Java raten, da da alles nötige kostenlos Verfügbar ist (vor allem auch unter anderen Betriebssystemen lauffähig).


----------



## midnight (25. September 2009)

Was willst du denn in der Web-Entwicklung mit Java? Servlets oder wie die Dinge heißen? Ich denke, Java braucht man nur für bestimmte Bereiche um etwas spezielles zu realisieren.
PHP ist ein guter Anfang. Wenn du willst, kannst du dir auch mal Ruby (Ruby on Rails -ROR) angucken, allerdings bieten das nicht so viele Webserver direkt an.

so far


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Was willst du denn in der Web-Entwicklung mit Java? Servlets oder wie die Dinge heißen? Ich denke, Java braucht man nur für bestimmte Bereiche um etwas spezielles zu realisieren.
> PHP ist ein guter Anfang. Wenn du willst, kannst du dir auch mal Ruby (Ruby on Rails -ROR) angucken, allerdings bieten das nicht so viele Webserver direkt an.
> 
> so far


Servlets, JSP, JSF. Du kannst fast alles was du bei der Java-Anwendungsentwicklung lernst auch bei der Webentwicklung nutzen. Bei PHP geht das nicht, PHP ist ne eigene Sprache.


----------



## DarkMo (25. September 2009)

das musst du doch aber alles erst in ne webseite einbinden, wärend php die seite an sich erstellt. halt nur dynamisch. also java is nen zusatz zu php/html/was es sonst so gibt - laut meinem verständnis ^^ quasi wie flash, kann man auch in webseiten einbauen *g*


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

Nee, du verwechselst das mit Java Applets. Die werden ja auch clientseitig ausgeführt. Ich rede von Servlets bzw. JSPs. Die laufen in einem Application Server (z.B. Apache Tomcat) und die JSPs sind ähnlich wie PHP, du bettest den Javacode auch direkt in die HTML-Seite ein. Oder erzeugst alles per Hand mit den Servlets, dass wäre dann eher Java-Programmieren mit etwas HTML-Ausgabe. Gibt da dicke Bücher drüber^^

PS: JavaScript ist wieder was ganz anderes, bevor das jetzt kommt xD


----------



## DarkMo (25. September 2009)

hehe ja das wusst ich auch noch ^^ hab nur noch ned soviel mit java gemacht und da noch weniger in richtung webdesign (nur eben die applets). aber man lernt ja nie aus ><


----------



## bingo88 (25. September 2009)

Ist ja kein Problem. Java ist da sogar sehr mächtig, schon mal von J2EE gehört? Also Java als Webanwendung kenne ich jetzt auch eher bei Großprojekten, eher Richtung Webdienste. Für ne kleine Anfängerseite reicht es aber auch, wenn man sowieso schon Java kann ist es halt am einfachsten ;o)


----------



## Snade (27. September 2009)

Kennen nicht viele ist aber Sau Geil Dark GDK - Home NEIN das ist kein FPS Creator sondern Dark Basic in Visual C++  ! d.h. Einfachheit von Basic wobei man C++ mit einmischen kann.


----------



## Havenger (4. November 2009)

kann dir wirklich auch nur vb.net empfehlen ist wirklich perfekt und leicht für den einstieg. wenn du ein programmierhandbuch dazu suchst meld dich einfach mal per pn bei mir ...


----------

